# Drop Center Rims



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello,

Is there a difference between the drop center rims that came on some middle weight Schwinns, aside from the hubs, with drop center rims that would have come on a balloon bike?

Were the drop center rims that came on middle weights optional on all middle weight models and years?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2014)

*Hey Chris*

Schwinn didn't use drop center rims on middleweights, at least none I've ever seen. They use the weird 1/34 size flat straight side hoops. Middleweights of other makes used drop centers that were a little more narrow, to fit 1.75 size tires. You can mount a 2.125 size tire on that wheel without problem.. I hope this helps you out. Rob.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 24, 2014)

schwinn middleweights used the S7 tubular rims similiar to the S2,but a bit narrower and different rim bead diameter.S7 rims will only fit tires designated for them and are a 26x1 3/4 versus 26x1.75.
S2 rims will accept any standard 26" balloon size tire.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2014)

I guess that I have just seen drop center middle weight wheels that were put on middle weight Schwinns by their owners. I had assumed that they were  optional. So on the bike the 58 Schwinn that I am building up for a friend, I am going to use the drop centers so that he doesn't have to deal with S7s. In my opinion, S7s are one of the biggest mistakes that Schwinn ever made.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 25, 2014)

i know of quite a few people that switched to standard dropcenter wheels to escape the tire hassle.i had a nice stock of S7 wheels because of it.the tires for S7's aren't so hard to find though.there are a few different makers now,and the prices are reasonable,around 15 bucks per tire.


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 26, 2014)

Because the S7's are actually taller (larger diameter), than the generic 26's, I actually prefer them if you want a midweight and not a balloon.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2014)

Makes sense. I was just talking to one of my old employers, a frame builder named Charlie Cunningham, about the merits of the new mountainbike tire sizes 650B and 29".


----------

